# Hedgehog anonymous



## blondie0530 (May 27, 2017)

Hello all. I was just generally curious about whether or not anyone on this forum is an active member in groups on Facebook, such as hedgehogs anonymous. I recently discovered them and have followed along, but I have spent a lot of time reading this forum and have really grown to respect everyone on here and all opinions/advice offered. Since this forum uses usernames instead of a first name basis, I wouldn't be able to recognize any of you if you were participating lol.


I'm not asking anyone to give out their names or personal information - I just want to know if the trust I have in this forum can somewhat translate to those pages because ppl from here are active elsewhere. Does that make sense? Ahaha


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, I think a lot of people (including me) are members of various Facebook groups as well.


----------

